# Our house



## Walter1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Be it ever so crumble...

Mid-April through Sepember-early-October, home for my 1.2. 

The low ground extension adds more hours of direct sunlight. The porch is cement-bottomed. They live amicably with the two redfoots. Two identical side by side hides with eco earth. They nearly always pile into the same one.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 13, 2016)

Very interesting setup Walt. If you dont mind though, I have a few questions.

Do you have problems with tegus climbing the screen and hurting themselves?

Where do you keep the redfoots in winter? This part is very interesting, I had no idea you could cohabitate these species, and assuming your succes comes from the large enclosure? Along with this, how do the tegus do together? Have they ever had squabbles?

Where do you keep the tegus in winter? Or are they outside year round?

Do you ever have days where it gets to hot outside for the tegus?

and with that, I have to say this is probably one of the best setups Ive seen personally. I wish I had a porch like that where I could do something similar but I don't.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 13, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Very interesting setup Walt. If you dont mind though, I have a few questions.
> 
> Do you have problems with tegus climbing the screen and hurting themselves?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Ask lots. The 5" shelf is at about 3' high mark, so they figured fast not worth climbing. Redfoots are kept warm in the winter inside in their own enclosure. The tegus sleep in steady 58-60 F in dark til spring in the basement. Right now their appetite is waning. Even when hungry, the tegus are gentle with the redfoots. I've seen no aggressive or dominance behaviors among the tegus outside of the 3-week courtship time in late May- mid June. There, Rosita was less out and about having been mounted and courted a bunch. Snowflake showed no change. Still, Oscar was not aggressive. I believe the females will be mature for next year. 

Even when we've hit 100 F and have had upper 90 F highs a few days in a row, the hides are just very warm sitting on the cement. I am strict about maintaining a 2' diam shallow water dish full. 

I believe that a handy person could make such an enclosure inexpensively. If surroundings are too exposed to sun, 50% shade cloth could be used for a portion of it. If not cement base, use several inches of turkey gravel and flat stones upon which rests hardware cloth. That's the extension. You can walk on it, the dark stone will hold heat, and it will drain.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 13, 2016)

That's actually a fantastic idea for the base! Thank you! I have very hot days in Alabama, so thank you for the idea with that water dish, hadnt even considered that.

If I build something like this ill make sure to do a progression thread. Ill probably get it done in the winter and have it ready for him by the summer. If I ever get another tegu I might consider housing together but I am very new to cohabitating animals so may end up housing seperately, especially with my current one having (possibly) stunted growth. He is gaining weight consistantly though so Im not fully sure.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 13, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> That's actually a fantastic idea for the base! Thank you! I have very hot days in Alabama, so thank you for the idea with that water dish, hadnt even considered that.
> 
> If I build something like this ill make sure to do a progression thread. Ill probably get it done in the winter and have it ready for him by the summer. If I ever get another tegu I might consider housing together but I am very new to cohabitating animals so may end up housing seperately, especially with my current one having (possibly) stunted growth. He is gaining weight consistantly though so Im not fully sure.


A fellow by the name of Langerwerf, since passed away, successfully bred Argies outside yeRround in northern Alabama. 

Remember that this species is a harem breeder. Will do better that way. Alleviates pressure on one female. In turn, females will establish their own order. No gaurantee of it working because incompatable individuals will leave, but that is the system. Such was the case of my Green Iguanas since 1992-2014. The most aggressive veiled chameleons and green ifgies have been rhe ones kept alone!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow walt, never a post of yours without new information . I don't think I could house outside year round as there can be some 20f nights and even snow some years. If I got another tegu, I could try cohabitating, and if it doesn't work out then all I need is a hibernating cage for indoors which and I think I could get away with a 6x3 for that.


----------

